# KIL - Kiland Limited



## System (12 July 2013)

On July 12th, 2013, RuralAus Investments Limited (RUR) changed its name to Kangaroo Island Plantation Timbers Limited (KPT).


----------



## pixel (12 July 2013)

what a weird-looking chart 
After two years of sliding from $15 to $5, a single transaction: 60 shares at the old price of $15.50, caused a big spike up. And then: oblivion,


----------



## galumay (22 December 2016)

Took a position in KPT this week. Interesting prospect.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 December 2016)

galumay said:


> Took a position in KPT this week. Interesting prospect.




The timber is all pretty much worthless, Chip gum and Pine, the Hardwood needs to be thinned right now as its all early 2000's age class, 5000 Ha of land and no debt leaves us with $11600 per hectare, thats what prime Ag land sells for on the mainland where there are markets.

In the interesting prospects stakes KPT is of little interest unless there is something im missing? i mean it would cost $1000 per hectare to clear the land so it could produce something of value that can be marketed.


----------



## galumay (22 December 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The timber is all pretty much worthless, Chip gum and Pine, the Hardwood needs to be thinned right now as its all early 2000's age class, 5000 Ha of land and no debt leaves us with $11600 per hectare, thats what prime Ag land sells for on the mainland where there are markets.
> 
> In the interesting prospects stakes KPT is of little interest unless there is something im missing? i mean it would cost $1000 per hectare to clear the land so it could produce something of value that can be marketed.




Over $150m worth of timber on their holdings, once they build the new wharf they will be able to unlock the captured value. The subsequent regrowth will mature quicker and provide continuing revenue. The wharf itself will provide some other revenue opportunities.


----------



## galumay (23 December 2016)

This company presentation gives more detail. http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20161110/pdf/43csqg0t81tw37.pdf


----------



## galumay (28 March 2017)

New presentation released today, also the shares have now split 10-1. 

http://www.kipt.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Market-Update.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (12 June 2017)

EGP Capital likes KPT
`


----------



## galumay (12 June 2017)

I never mind being aligned with Tony in owning shares in a business! 

The wharf approval process seems to be moving along in a timely and postitive manner, if KPT get past that hurdle then things start looking very positive. KPT have bought a barge for wharf construction so that shows a fair level of confidence.


----------



## galumay (3 August 2017)

Interesting interview by Alan Kohler with KPT Managing Director - John Sergeant

http://kipt.com.au/wp-content/uploa...lan-Kohler-Interview-John-Sergeant-310717.pdf


----------



## divs4ever (11 August 2021)

Kangaroo Island firm dumps timber business​
https://thebull.com.au/kangaroo-island-firm-dumps-timber-business/

DYOR

i do not hold this share

but will watch closely now ( well the farmland should be more resistant the the seemingly regular fires for a start )


----------



## System (27 October 2021)

On October 27th, 2021, Kangaroo Island Plantation Timbers Limited (KPT) changed its name and ASX code to Kiland Limited (KIL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2021)

Kiland announced that its wholly owned subsidiary KI Seaport Pty Ltd had entered into a conditional sale agreement for its pontoon asset for net cash proceeds of USD4.3m (AUD6.06m equivalent at the current exchange rate).

Kiland now confirms that the pontoon was sold to Berkshire Seas Limited and the funds will be applied to the costs of reverting the estate to agriculture.


... _full circle?  Now $1.40. WHSP has lifted it's holding to  16% _


----------

